# Shipping:



## mikestod (May 10, 2006)

EDITED BY XXX. Please do not discuss vendor shipping practices. If you have any further questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Edited by XXX. See above post


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Edited by XXX. See above post


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I've had no issues so far


----------



## mikestod (May 10, 2006)

EDITED again by XXX, *PLEASE* do NOT post again regarding vendor shipping practices. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

oh my!!.... what's it with newbs & rules these days:hn


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> I've had no issues so far


Excellent link!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

edited by IHT - Edited a second time by XXX - so you can say you've been tag teamed by 2 Mods LOL - edited a third time by IHT

ok so it wasnt edited by a mod but I didnt want to feel left out  :r

and i do like to spank it while i play my favorite game of "cornhole".


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

As long as you are posting good links..

Here is the one where I spend the most money and they have absolutely the finest vintage stock.

Hurry I'm sure one of my mod brethren will edit it, so bookmark it now.

Klugs goto place for spending $$$ on older stock - (Klugs digs wrinkled Cuban Meat )


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mikestod said:


> *EDITED again *by XXX, *PLEASE* do NOT post again regarding vendor shipping practices. PM me if you have questions.


That's too funny.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> As long as you are posting good links..
> 
> Here is the one where I spend the most money and they have absolutely the finest vintage stock.
> 
> ...


you crack me up Dave!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Pow - Bam - Smack - Slam - 

Dadadadadadadada - BATMAN.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> As long as you are posting good links..
> 
> Here is the one where I spend the most money and they have absolutely the finest vintage stock.
> 
> ...


Dave, looking to pick out a nice sugar momma to support your habits, you dirty monkey!!!

"Jane, I swear, it was only to help support my cigar addiction!!!!" :r

Or are you trying to re-direct Bling boys attentions elsewhere......


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> As long as you are posting good links..
> 
> Here is the one where I spend the most money and they have absolutely the finest vintage stock.
> 
> ...


When they talk about ring gauges on that site, what are they referring to?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Lopez said:


> When they talk about ring gauges on that site, what are they referring to?


Okay - umm - thanks, that's a visual I didn't need - 

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> As long as you are posting good links..
> 
> Here is the one where I spend the most money and they have absolutely the finest vintage stock.
> 
> ...


Isn't wrinkled meat from Canada very expensive?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry for the transgression.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> As long as you are posting good links..
> 
> Here is the one where I spend the most money and they have absolutely the finest vintage stock.
> 
> ...


your a sick twisted bastage dave


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

My eyes! :c 
:r sicko


----------

